# Snowblower wont throttle down



## Ike (Nov 16, 2018)

I have an Ariens ST924 with a Tecumseh MHSK90. I was having carburetor issues that I couldnt figure out so I just ended up replacing the carb entirely. Now that works fine, but my snowblower wont throttle down once its running. If I move the control arm down half way to all the way down it will throttle down slightly, but it's not much at all, maybe like 15-20% less than full. It will then throttle back up fine if I move the control all the way up. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

You will have to adjust the governor also.
Google governor adjustment or look on youtube.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Gov shouldn't change from putting on a new car make sure you put linkage in the right hole
Watch linkage as you thottle down


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

make sue linkage is routed correctly and that u place the linkage in the correct hole of the throttle control plate.
pics would help


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Take a close-up picture of the linkage, both on the carb and on the throttle control. 

It's the gasoline or primer hose interfering?

I would check the governor also but that would not change between carbs. I agree most likely in the wrong hole.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

You probably have the governor link on wrong, maybe the wrong hole on the carb throttle shaft.


----------



## Ike (Nov 16, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Take a close-up picture of the linkage, both on the carb and on the throttle control.
> 
> It's the gasoline or primer hose interfering?
> 
> I would check the governor also but that would not change between carbs. I agree most likely in the wrong hole.





I added some pics. It's hard to get a good one of the carb linkage. I'm thinking there may be a problem with the spring in the throttle control arm. There's a lot of play when the engine is off.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Ike said:


> I added some pics. It's hard to get a good one of the carb linkage. I'm thinking there may be a problem with the spring in the throttle control arm. There's a lot of play when the engine is off.



I would agree everything looks right on the linkage
it's not the gov imo
does the gov arm move freelt towards the carb?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

keep trying with the pics, the first one is a good shot of the choke linkage, try the opposite side of that.
donyboy73 has some vids on snow blower throttle linkages


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

I agree with idea of the linkage being in the wrong hole and moving the linkage to the hole on other side should fix it.
I mark the hole with a marker and take pics with my phone for reference.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Ian Ariens 924 said:


> I agree with idea of the linkage being in the wrong hole and moving the linkage to the hole on other side should fix it.
> I mark the hole with a marker and take pics with my phone for reference.



The carb linkage is correct 

the gov linkage doesn't get removed on a carb swap


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I think the link should be in the hole I pointed the arrow to.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I would suspect the Throttle Control itself is faulty.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Motor City said:


> I think the link should be in the hole I pointed the arrow to.



It in that hole in his pic
even being in the 1st hole it would idle down


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Here's pics of my 9hp Tecumseh.

Make sure you have it in the correct holes on the throttle assembly.

If you need clearer pictures, I can re-shoot.

Most of the times you can tell which hole to use as it tends to be worn more plus the inside of the hole will be shiny.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I think your idle speed screw is turned in too far and preventing the throttle plate from returning to a slow idle. There is a tang on the plate that abuts the idle screw at idle and the carb body at full throttle. Just back out the idle speed screw to slow the engine.


----------

